# Which mineralize skinfinish shade should I use?



## Ciara94 (Nov 14, 2013)

I went into a mac store a few weeks ago  and asked a girl working there to help me pick out the right colour foundation. She was kinda rude from the moment I asked her to help and because of her attitude I don't know whether to go with her opinion as I found her really rude and she acted like she would rather be anywhere else. I explained to her I used Mac Pro longwear in nw20 two years ago when my hair was platinum blonde and was wondering if I should go darker in foundation because my hair is now dark brown and I didnt want my face to look pale and washed out she told me to stick with the same foundation and when I asked her what powder shade to use  she said medium deep. I also asked on the live chat on the mac cosmetic website what shade I should be using and the woman there recommended light plus so I am confused with what colour to go with. Can anyone who uses nw20 please tell me what shade would work well for me because from what I have seen online there is quite the difference between the two recommended to me.


----------



## AllyDVon (Nov 24, 2013)

If you're NW20, I'm willing to bet you'd be Medium.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmmmmm I would agree you are probably a medium. Or medium plus? I would suggest swatching both out on your jawbone to neck area and see which matches that area. I'm in the 20-25 range and those are the colors I wear, daily (depending on how much sun I've been in, time of year etc). Sorry she was rude!!! She should've offered to search you. Make sure you moisturize!! MSFs look gorgeous IMO but only if you're well moisturized!  take a friend and go swatching!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2013)

NW20 would be a medium. And for future reference, incase you decide to colour your hair again, you foundation (and powder) shade will remain the same, regardless of what colour your hair is. It only changes if your skintone changes.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm NW20 Light plus, or medium is the color to go!


----------



## LotusEater00 (Dec 12, 2013)

Whith a tan I wear nw20 studio fix powder foundation with the light plus over top.


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just got my first MSFN and am Light Plus on NW20.


----------

